# pulling fur, so gave her a nesting box, now its a litter box?



## rellikmalinois (Aug 12, 2013)

hello everyone. I have a doe we bred and waited and no kits, bred again no kits. We then bred her every Monday for a month, not even thinking how difficult it would be to plan for kits. She started pulling hair Saturday so I carefully pulled the hay and pulled hair out and put it in a nesting box for her. This morning I went to check on her and it was full of poo and pee and she was still sitting in it. I pulled it out and am wondering what you all think I should do.


----------



## VickieB (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a doe that started using her nesting box as a litter box when her kits were about a week old. I was told to move the box to another corner in the cage, that I probably put it in her potty corner. It helped somewhat, but didn't stop it. I was worried she would start the habit again on her second litter. I made a new nesting box for her completely out of cage wire though, and it made all the difference. I actually put the cage in the first corner without thinking, and she never used this box for her litter box. I do love the nesting box. Once they pull their hair it looks like a little cloud in the corner of the cage, and it's really easy to see the buns as they are growing. I made mine but you can buy them like this at Bass Equipment online. I plan on getting one for all my rabbits. I have since given it to another rabbit to kindle in and she's doing well with it too. It is super easy to clean, and no wood to harbor bacteria or germs. In the winter you line it with cardboard, but through the summer you leave it with just the wire; it's so much cooler for the buns.


----------



## brentr (Aug 12, 2013)

When putting in a nesting box, avoiding the "potty corner" is good advice.  Good does will not soil the nesting box; they know what it is for.  Some breeders cull does who never figure out not to soil the nest - too much hassle trying to keep babies clean and dry, especially if kindling in winter temps.

Keep in mind though, that a few bunny berries in the box serve a purpose - the buns will eat those as they start to explore.  That helps them develop the good gut bacteria they need to transition from nursing exclusively to eating solid food.  Keeping a nest box ultra clean can be just as bad for the babies as a nasty one.  Urine and soaked nesting material is the bigger worry.


----------



## rellikmalinois (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I put in a "litter box" and moved her nesting box and she has stopped pottying in the nesting box! Hopefully she kindles soon!


----------

